# 2005 FULL,( or mostly) SAP GTO,DO YOU OWN ONE?



## torrid red sap (Sep 27, 2014)

*I would like to know who owns a full or nearly full SPORT APPEARANCE PACKAGE ,2005 GTO, I own a torrid red one ,Black interior with 6M transmission,46.000 miles stock except for C.A.I. In this part of the country these gto's are unheard of,all have standard trim. I would love to hear about your SAP GTO,where u got it and is it rare where u live, would also love to see pics of these cars,the suspense is killing me. Thank YOU ALL!!!!*


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

my 2006 with full SAP (except for the grilles) is the only one of two I have seen locally since buying mine in 2007...

Bill


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

torrid red sap said:


> *I would like to know who owns a full or nearly full SPORT APPEARANCE PACKAGE ,2005 GTO, I own a torrid red one ,Black interior with 6M transmission,46.000 miles stock except for C.A.I. In this part of the country these gto's are unheard of,all have standard trim. I would love to hear about your SAP GTO,where u got it and is it rare where u live, would also love to see pics of these cars,the suspense is killing me. Thank YOU ALL!!!!*


Full SAP. Installed at the time of car delivery from factory. Car and Kit ordered January 16 2005. Installed May 2005. Not that many FULL SAP cars. Original Magnaflows that came with the Kit installed.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

2006 A4 with SAP (except for grilles) installed sometime after January 2006 at the dealership and waited for me to purchase in March of 2007...



Bill


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

TWIN

I have a set of OEM grilles wrapped up in safe keeping. I was offered 1,000.00 for them ..... my luck I sell them and mine gets damaged.

Performance Years (GTOG8TA) is making an exact replica of the OEMs for just over 200.00 supposed to be out fall 2014.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

thanks...but after all this time, I gave up looking for good ones and I hesitate too to taking the front end off to get 'em changed (brittle clips)...at this point I'll probably just keep mine as is Judge...

Bill


----------



## Rboren207 (Sep 7, 2014)

I have a 05 full SAP MBM M6. Bought it from original owner.


----------



## torrid red sap (Sep 27, 2014)

*wow! thats a gorgeous goat, how many miles? Is it stock? Planning any upgrades? 




*


----------



## BRZN (Jan 31, 2011)

2006 Brazen Orange Metallic M6 18's. Grilles were on when I purchased it new in May of 2007. I picked up all the other GM SAP pieces within the first year of ownership. All are on the vehicle except the rear bumper fascia, mufflers and quad tips.


----------



## torrid red sap (Sep 27, 2014)

*very cool goat!!!*


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Brazen is a sharp looking color


----------



## DEX (Feb 12, 2015)

Full SAP with the exception of rear spoiler. Original owner order it new but eventually went with a Holden spoiler. I occasionally have mixed thots about going back with the original to keep it stock. But between liking the look it has now and knowing I'll have to have body work done to change the hole pattern, Im leaning toward keeping it the way it is. Ive only seen one in my area which was for sale for all of two days!!


----------

